# What phone mounts are you using?



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Trying to decide what phone mounts to get for my tiguan. What are using on your dividends and where are you mounting them? Pics would be helpful. 

Am trying to avoid vent mounts cause they airways seem to mess up the vents.
Thanks!


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

I don't use a phone mount for my Tiguan because it has Android Auto, but i have this in a Honda and Saturn and it works great:
https://www.amazon.ca/Scosche-MAGWSM2-MagicMount-Suction-Mevices/dp/B00R2K4LCY

They had it in my local costco in Canada and it came with 2 mounts, and extra metal plates. It uses a suction cup which i normally don't like, but i've only had to "resuction" it once after 10 months of daily use. Magnetic mounts are usually better looking than the claw style mounts. 


I had this in my mitsu:
https://www.spigen.com/products/spigen-car-mount-stealth
One of the better looking phone mounts when there's no phone occupying it. It does only work in landscape though.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

It's pricey... however I'm very happy with it - ProClip.

I have the angled mount; clips to the right of the infotainment system - doesn't get in the way of the passenger - and the charging cable (in my case, for iPhone).

One of these -> https://www.proclipusa.com/product/855219-proclip-angled-mount and one of these attached to it -> https://www.proclipusa.com/product/...r-small-to-medium-cases-with-cable-attachment

They have 10% to 20% discounts via their mailing list fairly regularly, which takes out some of the sting.

A few photos... which just shows the darned fingerprints on plastic..!


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Kenu Airframe. It fits right into the vent and is super easy to use and at a great eye-level. I use it on all of my cars, wouldn't use anything else


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 on the Kenu Airframe vent mount. Works great.


----------



## hengwin (Mar 26, 2020)

*I'm following your post*

I have never tried phone mounts, I wanna know how well it can hold up and why it's useful as well.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Using this from RAM Mount, X-Grip with tough wedge base. Fit is nice and tight between passenger seat and arm rest console. Expandable with a few add ons to fit just about anything 

https://www.rammount.com/part/RAP-B-407-UN7U


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm using this:

OHLPRO Cell Phone Holder Car Dash Windshield Dashboard Universal 360°Adjustable Rotating 

On one car I used my old proclip Phone Mount and I drilled a hole into the OHLPRO car mount part and screwed my Proclip in.. there was some epoxy used. But now it's the Proclip holder on the OHL body.

It fits perfectly in the cubby, I'm able to attach it to the right hand side and the phone mount is just to the right of the shifter. Between the suction and the sticky part, been on a year and a half on 1 car and 8m on the other with no issues.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

+1 for ProClips. It's pricey, but worth every penny. I've had it installed on two cars since I found them. The mount location is in close proximity but out of the way and doesn't cover a vent. It's designed to mount with some grip/tension (no drilling) so it feels solid with no give like most other mounts will have. I use mine in combination with a Scosche MagicMount Pro for a more universal approach since you can put a metal plate on any phone. The Pro series has stronger magnets that creates a pretty strong hold on my phone even through a case. I'm very satisfied with the mount and will continue to use them until all cars have an option for wireless charging and wireless CarPlay/Android Auto.

Ram Mounts are another good suggestion that I saw above. Several friends use Ram Mounts on their offroading rigs to withstand the jarring bumps and ensure their devices stay put where they need them. I'll be getting them as well for my Jeep when I start modding it a little more.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

hengwin said:


> I have never tried phone mounts, I wanna know how well it can hold up and why it's useful as well.


My setup in particular held up extremely well in my previous car for almost 3 years before I sold it. All mounts really do in my eyes are allowing easy/quick access to your phone if you ever need it or keeping it just within view for a quick glance instead of fumbling around for it and looking down at it. It also frees up space that could be used for other things (i.e. cup holders). If you don't do any of this and you just keep it in your pocket, then you probably won't need it. Plus, as a little bonus, I noticed that when I'm using navigation through CarPlay, the phone's screen complements the map by listing upcoming directions. Pretty nice for me when I want to know the next couple directions before Waze or Google Maps tells me.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I picked up one of the scosche cigarette lighter mounts with the moveable arm on it, I don't use it for charging, but just the right location for what I wanted for carplay

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/scosche-magicmount-power-universal-vehicle-mount-black/9701241.p?skuId=9701241&ref=17&loc=11&CampaignID=1045045&SubscriberID=163564584


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


> I picked up one of the scosche cigarette lighter mounts with the moveable arm on it, I don't use it for charging, but just the right location for what I wanted for carplay
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/scosche-magicmount-power-universal-vehicle-mount-black/9701241.p?skuId=9701241&ref=17&loc=11&CampaignID=1045045&SubscriberID=163564584
> 
> Image 1


Love how the power symbol is perfectly oriented on that button. lol


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

dohboi said:


> Love how the power symbol is perfectly oriented on that button. lol


Doesn't everyone keep it that way?


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

gerardrjj said:


> Doesn't everyone keep it that way?


I don't cuz we use it pretty often. lol


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

dohboi said:


> I don't cuz we use it pretty often. lol


OCD bugs me, I only use the steering wheel volume control lol


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I "badgeskinned" that button right away. Good by power symbol!


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Is this the mount that is shown on the Proclips site for the Tiguan? Their photo shows the previous radio version. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

ChiefGolf said:


> Is this the mount that is shown on the Proclips site for the Tiguan? Their photo shows the previous radio version.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


https://www.proclipusa.com/product/855219-proclip-angled-mount 
Volkswagen	Tiguan	2017 - 2021

Don't forget - that's just the *clip* -- you would then attach/screw your mount to that clip, sold separately.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

Scosche fixed mount, works great.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

RCA777 said:


> https://www.proclipusa.com/product/855219-proclip-angled-mount
> VolkswagenTiguan2017 - 2021
> 
> Don't forget - that's just the *clip* -- you would then attach/screw your mount to that clip, sold separately.


Thanks. I have to figure that out too. I have an iPhone Xr now but waiting on 12 pro. The proclips website says the magic mount won’t work with the 12. Probably because of the charging. But, I just got the Scosche cigarette lighter mount as an interim solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

